# PureMS.Com - Hotchkis H-Sport sway bars in stock!



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Improve the handling of your A6 Quattro today!
All H-Sport sway bars feature:
* Tubular construction for lightweight
* Polyurethane bushings
* Bushing brackets with 90 zerk fittings
* Durable powder coating protection









Available at PURE Motorsport! 
H-Sport A6 Sway Bars
Rate increase over stock.
Front: +60%
Rear: +98% & +132%


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: PureMS.Com - Hotchkis H-Sport sway bars in stock! ([email protected])*

awesome guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jas2589 (Oct 21, 2016)

How much for an sway bar for a6 c5 2.7t


----------



## Björk (Aug 27, 2014)

Jas2589 said:


> How much for an sway bar for a6 c5 2.7t


i need one or two as well


----------

